# Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Blegh. I _really_ dislike this guy


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

that is really neat!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

why dont you like him? i have never even heard of him...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard of him a lot. Looked into his school, etc. I just don't like a lot of his ideas. He doesn't really condone riding the horse, says bits are evil, saddles are evil, etc. I don't like a lot of the things he does to show trust (IE Sitting on a horses stomache while they are on their back with hooves in the air) because a lot of people, I find, who are really interested in natural things are beginners with good intentions but a huge ability to get hurt. 

Throughout reading and trying to learn about him and other bridleless riders, I saw that he seemed to deem "normal" riders as ignorant and abusive. He has some videos up about bits or "metal" that are quite frankly a bunch of riders with heavy hands and short tempers. Horse refuses jump, rider yanks on the horses mouth and goes after him with a crop, bits are suddenly bad. 

Some things I pulled from his website I don't agree with: 

*39] What are the duties of a School member?

Stop riding for at least a year to let the back of your horse recover and to work on a new relationship with your horse. Study the horses’ anatomy, soul and nature. Educate people about the horse, and make them attend on the horses that walk in sport.

Greetz Chantal James
*

Yeah, giving a horse a break is good...but I think this is kind of excessive in the same way I don't like other NH riders who focus only on groundwork

38] What is forbidden for School members?

To participate in any eventing or sport activity. Don’t practice NHE and train another horse for the meanings of sport.

[37] Can I practice NHE with my own horse and ride the another?

It wouldn’t be fair and true to NHE, would it? If you know how much damage riding causes, how are you still able to ride with a clean conscience? Even if it’s another horse, ask yourself are you fair and a horse worth? Why do you ride? For you or the horse?


[33] Why are we against sport and pleasure riding, eventing, etc.?

It’s disrespectful and disgusting, almost perverted. Sport dressage, horses that stand all day long in a box and are only taken out when they get ridden. And then they need to walk perfectly and if they make a wrong step they get punished. Forced collection, broken horses with red eyes and dead looks in their eyes. Mouth full of foam and wide open, trying to save the tongue from the silent torture called bit. Used for communication and aid, for the horse only a pain.

For more information please see this link:

The difference of Nevzorov Haute Ecole from other schools and ways of horsemanship



You can find more info on his FAQ (Where this is pulled from) from his webpage. 

I'm not trying to start a debate or anything so sorry if I come off as rude, I just really don't agree with this guy's ideas, don't think the horses are as happy, collected, or athletic, as he puts on. 

I think people that have a lot of good intentions (don't abuse your horse, try and bond, etc) will be misinformed by his ideals and be so worried about being friends, not hurting the horse, etc that they don't gain any horsemanship skills. 

He also is a huge supporter of Dr. Strasser (sp) which I don't agree with but that's a drop in the bucket of my reasons. Read the FAQ is all I can say.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Also, in the second video it asks to stop the horses getting "hurt" from then bits and then all of a sudden throws in a skinny horse? lol that was a little strange.

Another thing, he shows the steeple chasing. How does the bits effect them falling and causing a dog pile? Usually those horses just fall into the ditches and such. Don't get me wrong, I think it's awesome that he can do those things with his horses, it's just I don't understand his idea of promoting his school/methods.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Also, not every high level dressage/eventing/show jumping etc. horse is going to spend 23 hours of its day in a stall. I feel like hes kind of stereotyping in a way, and saying "IF YOU DON'T DO IT THIS WAY, YOUR WRONG!"

I've always thought some horses just couldn't mentally handle some training methods, what happens if he gets a horse in his school that just needs a stronger hand/bit (whatever you want to call it lol)?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he uses examples of extremes in poor horsemanship and applies them to everyone which I guess offends me and questions his credibility.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I 100% completely agree with you guys. But i was just showing it to show how good his relationship with his horse is
And he is saying that it is bad to use any metal bit or whatever in a horses mouth, then you see him doing dressage with a big fancy all done-up bit, and the horses mouth is foaming. Mabey he should take his own advice!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I know lol. 

I thought some of the horses in those videos looked ****ed and I thought the airs above ground type stuff was sloppy. 
I guess it's cool it's halter/bridleless though lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah! that would be swwwwweeeettttt to do that!


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

He must have some sort of connection with his horse though right? I mean, me and my pony can't do anything like that and I've known him for 5 - 6 years now lol.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

well i just went on his website and i seriously think that guy needs to be slapped. he's trying to tell me that my horses' health comes last to me and that i abuse my horses? really? ugh, he is disgusting...im seriously fuming right now.

on the other hand he does seem to have a really nice connection with his horses. lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

this guy is full of nothing but BULL SH!T.. thats all i got to say about that.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> [33] Why are we against sport and pleasure riding, eventing, etc.?
> 
> It’s disrespectful and disgusting, almost perverted. Sport dressage, horses that stand all day long in a box and are only taken out when they get ridden. And then they need to walk perfectly and if they make a wrong step they get punished. Forced collection, broken horses with red eyes and dead looks in their eyes. Mouth full of foam and wide open, trying to save the tongue from the silent torture called bit. Used for communication and aid, for the horse only a pain.



This guy has clearly never seen Blue Hors Matineé. It's OBVIOUS from watching this horse that she loves what she does.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I fail to see the point of his "training."
I'm in agreeance with Spastic Dove here. (Then again, I have yet to disagree with her, I think..)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm glad everyone else seems to think he's off his rocker...I was worried I would be the bad guy. 

And don't you know Equuestriaan, that pretty gray would MUCH rather be running out in the hills fending off coyotes and munching on weeds then living the horrible life she does now. 

...Because it's not like she get's the crap pampered out of her or anything...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You can tell in Denny's eyes that he HATES seeing me walking towards the paddock. He comes to the gate just to get the visit over with, I'm sure. I'm positive he hates being ridden for 20-30 mins tops and then getting 3 cups of grain and carrots, and crunchies.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Horses weigh so much more than humans.. if they were ****ed, they'd have you off in a heartbeat.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

That first video was really nice! It was neat to see the horse moving at liberty like that =) I didn't much care for the other two, i didn't watch them fully since they were just picture slideshows. I thought the headcarriage on the horse at semi-liberty was really cool! As well as backing the horse while standing so far behind him!

Im also a firm believer in that you shouldn't SCARE people into trying your training method... the finished product is what should get people interested in trying your methods  Don;t insult a potential customer by telling them they are cruel/ignorant/etc... because the last thing i want to do is lavish someone who insults me with money and praise, LOL!

Not to mention... if 99.999999999999% of the horse world (everyone but him) doesn't know how to handle horses... why not be more willing to help everyone? Why insult? Why charge money? How can he call us out for not looking for the horse's well being.... Are YOU looking out for the horses Mister?? Or just your wallet ;D ;D ;D

I think that sitting on a horse laying on its back isnt a show of co-operation/respect... it seems like a show of pure dominance.. like.. dog dominance o.o;; like when Ceaser Milan lays a dog on its side and steps over it. o__o thats the one thing in the video I really didn't like.

And Spastic, the stuff you posted from his FAQ is LOL/ROFL/LAWL/LULZ to the highest degree. I can't believe he expects customers after talking to people like that! What an arrogant guy! I agree with the "Don't ride your horse for a year" .... because I buy yearlings... and I wait OMG_TWO_YEARS_KTHX LOL! So im better than him. Give me money!!  (of course i kid guys  im just being a lulz_jerk).

Whenever I mention what I don't like about someone/thing in the horse world, I make SURE to use qualifiers like "most" and "a lot of the time" and "from my experience" because you cant say things like "all" and "always" etc... because you can never fully prove that what your saying is true. To say that EVERY SINGLE HORSE THAT HAS A BIT is mis-treated? Obviously my lesson students are 100 times less naive than you ;D ;D ;D

And PSSSSSSSSSST........ isn't HE using a whip in the video ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D (or some form of stick in which to hit a horse with)

Thanks for the share! Both for the video, and the resulting discussion! I never heard of this guy before! I gotta call my dad and tell him about this! He'll get a kick out of it!

And ZOMG DISCLAIMER KTHX: This is my opinion, a laughable one at that. So no offense meant! ;D


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> This guy has clearly never seen Blue Hors Matineé. It's OBVIOUS from watching this horse that she loves what she does.
> YouTube - ANDREAS HELGSTRAND - WEG2006 Freestyle Final


All I see is a horse wringing its tail a lot, which is not a sign of pleasure.

That doesn't mean I like this guy though - His horses' ears are back a lot of the time.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay that guy needs to be told where to stick it!!! because that is SOOOOO dumb!!! i have nothing more to say about it.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I love how he has gotten to this point with horses. But the guy himself I think needs a big whack over the head. He has turned this stuff into a 'cult' like another person mentioned on here in a previous post (can't remember who at the moment). He thinks he 'knows all' and wants 'followers'. 

Yeah its great to have a horse that can do this stuff, but along side of hardly ever to get to ride it (apparently it hurts its back when you ride them), and only going on long walks with your horse.... yeah isn't my thing.

I want a horse that I can ride all the time and love who I am. I want a horse that is an awesome trail horse and we can get to our goals while on his back. Yeah ground work is awesome, but when something happens where you don't have time to lunge a horse before you ride it, I want to be able to get on a horse that isn't super fresh because it had not been excersized on the ground, before I swung a leg up.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He obviously has a good connection with these horses and obviously he is a good trainer...

...But if he cared so much why doesnt he post online videos on how to train your horse like he does or offer free workshops or something every now and then? You can tell by where he was in the video he is earning squillions! He would charge squillions for you to go learn there. Hes basically just saying if you ride with a saddle or bit, or in competitions or like, at all, you dont care about your horse and the only way you can ever care about your horse is by going to him, paying squillions and learning how he does things. :roll:

It is amazing what he does, it obviously works (in his case anyway) but not all horses can be trained this way and not all people can afford this.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Exactly^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

